# Hopper bridging for game system



## JimKusz (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello all:

I have a 1H, 1J system with HIC feeding internet right now. There is no ethernet near either the hopper or joey, but with the HIC installed by itself near the office, it feeds the MoCA successfully. Everything works well except one thing: I want to feed the game system near the hopper with internet.

If the Hopper supports "true bridging", it should "just work"; unfortunately, it is not working. First, it appears a software update has changed the menu structure from the bridging instructions provided in this forum; none the less, I can find it (brodband -> network settings -> bridging). Unfortunately, whenever I turn bridging on and save, the receiver turns it back off (its always off when I go into the settings), and nothing plugged into the ethernet (top port) will work.

Is there a way to force bridging on so that it will FEED my game system via ethernet from the MoCA?

(BTW: I used to have this working with my old DirecTV system: I used two of the DECA boxes, DirecTV equivalent of the HIC, as DirecTV doesn't do any bridging). The docs from Dish make it sound like you can only use one HIC on the network...

Interestingly enough, according to all the research, the DirecTV DECA and Dish HIC should be the same thing running on the same standard in the same frequency space. So origionally, I expected the hopper to just find the DECA network and work, but it did not. When I replaced it with the HIC, it was happy....

Any suggestions?

Thanks!
---Jim


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is entirely possible (and I have no knowledge so it is a guess on my part based on your experience so far) that the Hopper only bridges internet to devices that properly identify themselves... and only Dish devices would have the proper handshake to do that. Since you said you tried with a different device (the DirecTV DECA) that leads me to believe there is some authenticating in play... and if there is, then there likely is no workaround that would allow you to bridge a gaming system into this network in the way you want.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

add a second HIC at the location you need for the gaming system.
The Hopper bridging is from Internet (ethernet ports) to MOCA only. A HIC will work in either direction.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Top port on the Hopper is disabled. $29.99 at Amazon and your problems are solved. http://www.amazon.com/Dish-Network-Hopper-Internet-Connector/dp/B007SX04TE


----------



## JimKusz (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, so first, the top port is disabled, but it might work with the bottom port?

I have an HIC that is feeding network to all devices through coax. If its as simple as moving the ethernet cord to the bottom port and then I can turn on bridging and have it "bridge in reverse" than that's my preferred solution. If I do need to buy another HIC, then what else do I need to buy to insert it into the single RG-6 that's feeding my hopper? I suspect I can't use a standard splitter, as the hopper is powering the satellite and receiving the satellite signals as well as the MoCA signals on that single RG-6.

Thanks!
--Jim


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The top port is NOT disabled!

Bridging is a one way option like i said in my previous post. 

You will need a tap to put in the line to the Hopper to add a HIC in the same line. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Top port on the Hopper is disabled. $29.99 at Amazon and your problems are solved. http://www.amazon.com/Dish-Network-Hopper-Internet-Connector/dp/B007SX04TE


Not on my Hopper. In fact that's one I'm using to connect to my network.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

The top and bottom ports are both enabled on the Hopper. Hopper won't support passthru mode, as only one Ethernet port will function at a time. Hopper bridging only supports sharing an Ethernet/WiFi Internet connection with MoCA. HIC will support either way. What you need is another HIC and a tap at the Hopper location where you wish to tie in an Ethernet connection to the MoCA network.


----------

